# Red Seal Certification in Ontario??



## surfed chef (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm planning writing my Red Seal in Feb. Looking for the best books and/or guides to study from. I have been using Gisslen and On Cooking. 

Please email any ideas. 

Cheers


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Gisslen won't cover it all... especially the pastry section. They'll hit you with some old school terms that don't even appear in Gisslen. Ask me how I know. 

Check up on required reading for several schools and study as much as possible from all of it.


----------



## chefjake (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello

I will be written soon, can you please advice what areas I should be working on for red seal in ontario.


----------



## justinchef (Apr 22, 2012)

Good day all, I am writing my red seal exam This coming wednesday!! (April 25, 2012)

Can anyone give me some advice, or perhaps some sample questions?

Thanks all, its very much appreciated!


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you for pursuing your papers.  I wrote my Red Seal just about a year ago.  The online study website was only moderately helpful, in my opinion.  The only advice I can give is to think in terms of procedures....what steps you would follow to prepare a specific item.  Eg....would the carrots be a)steamed, b)boiled, c)sauted

On Cooking was the text used at school and covers a good quantity of the information but some things were NOT covered in the texts or in class so it is a process of elimination.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## channi (Aug 5, 2012)

hi chefs,

i heared that if you have a culinary management diploma then you can write red seal at any time, I mean before your hours completed too

Can anyone tell me if not how many hours we need .

Thank you


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check the ITA website.


----------



## cooknut (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, I am glad to know that there  are lots of people like me out there.  I am over 50 and got comfortable with life as a private chef, I procrastinated for too long to take my Red Seal, I guess I am ready... one question, is it worth taking the Red Seal Ready  program? (George Brown) .  I took Chef Training Program at George Brown, have a diploma in HRM in the 90s, I do private gigs in the Dominican Republic (Casa de Campo) and work part time at an Italian Catering Company  as menu consultant. Been cooking for almost 20 years..do I need more hours to prove???


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe you only need 6000 hours to write your red seal.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhh.....Folks?

Please, please, pretty please check with the ITA website (industry training authority) for what you need to "challenge" the Red Seal.

_*Each province has different requirements, and these requirements change from time to time. *_


----------

